# SIGMA announces the “SIGMA fp L,” the world’s smallest and lightest* single-lens mirrorless camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 25, 2021)

> *Ronkonkoma, NY – March 25, 2021* – Today, SIGMA Corporation introduces the SIGMA fp L, the world’s smallest and lightest 61-megapixel full-frame mirrorless camera.  Built with the same dimensions and rigorous attention to detail as the currently-available SIGMA fp, this new camera offers a high-resolution image sensor, an improved hybrid autofocus system, continuous power capability, and several additional in-camera features that make it an exceptional tool for demanding photographers and video creators.
> “The SIGMA fp is one of the most innovative cameras available today, and the new fp L brings even more to the table,” says SIGMA America President Mark Amir-Hamzeh.  “It offers incredibly high resolution in an extremely small body, compatibility with an extensive library of lenses, limitless customizability, and the rock-solid build quality that professionals have come to expect from SIGMA.”...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 25, 2021)

A big canvas for big moments​
*Back-illuminated 35mm full size effective approx. 61 megapixels Bayer sensor*
Contrast detection autofocus + Phase detection autofocus
Supports USB power supply
A small camera for a big freedom​
*Back-illuminated 35mm full size effective approx. 24.6 megapixels Bayer sensor*
Contrast autofocus
The original “World’s smallest and lightest full-frame mirrorless”
Is this a typo? or are they comparing old and new FP models?
On a side note that QR code to share picture setting is really neat and useful.


----------



## gzroxas (Mar 25, 2021)

This is another example of a very bizzarre camera that could have some interesting applications with its size and customizability.

Although I will selfishly say that I wish they gave all their R&D power to make RF lenses, so that I can get great quality at an affordable price


----------



## Kam (Mar 26, 2021)

Checkout the Gerald Undone review. He tore it a new one. The camera is hot garbage.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Seems that it does zero video of any kind?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 26, 2021)

gzroxas said:


> This is another example of a very bizzarre camera that could have some interesting applications with its size and customizability.
> 
> Although I will selfishly say that I wish they gave all their R&D power to make RF lenses, so that I can get great quality at an affordable price


It is a very strange camera.
It fits in a pocket but can only record DCI externally.
61 MP but somehow records uncropped 4K "RAW".
Crazier than that is the internal "RAW" is only 8-bit.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 26, 2021)

Kam said:


> Checkout the Gerald Undone review. He tore it a new one. The camera is hot garbage.


I do not trust his review very much since he reviewed the AF in full-frame where it only does contrast AF.
Phase detect only works in crop mode.
AF looks good here. 



Crop mode is also the only way to get the full DR.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 26, 2021)

twoheadedboy said:


> Seems that it does zero video of any kind?


What?
It has the same video capabilities as the original FP except the higher resolution allows for greater digital zoom.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Mar 27, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What?
> It has the same video capabilities as the original FP except the higher resolution allows for greater digital zoom.


I see now. The email I got from Sigma and this post made no reference to video capabilities whatsoever.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 29, 2021)

gzroxas said:


> This is another example of a very bizzarre camera that could have some interesting applications with its size and customizability.


There are so many great general interest cameras made by the market leaders like Canon, Nikon and Sony, I guess it makes sense for niche manufacturers like Sigma to make niche cameras like this one.


Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 29, 2021)

bdeutsch said:


> There are so many great general interest cameras made by the market leaders like Canon, Nikon and Sony, I guess it makes sense for niche manufacturers like Sigma to make niche cameras like this one.
> 
> Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


Canon, Nikon, and Sony do make niche cameras as well.
As single models go the FP sold respectably.


----------

